# Algea stages...



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm only about a month into my tank and i left town for a week, well they didn't do as good a job as i would've cleaning my tank, which well its not theirs why should they, but anyways the algea grew pretty bad, brown and then green, do i just keep cleaning the glass, and the long pieces off the rocks, and just let it cycle thru? My only concern really is the field of green algea sprouting off my snail.. heh theres enough of it that its as big as he is.. what should i do with him? theres two baby snails that came outta my liverock, will those just clean him sooner or later?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

do a good cleaning and continue with routine maintenance... sounds like the tank was over fed that week you were gone.


----------



## PheonixSaint (Jun 9, 2009)

what about the snail? just leave him? he looks like a gia pet


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

leave him.


----------



## jrm402 (Jan 21, 2010)

a nice water change will lower the nitrates and help w/ your algae problem. I would recommend 20% twice. This will help to dilute the nitrate. Dilution is the solution!


----------

